# Cruise stops at Ireland



## Icc5 (Apr 23, 2014)

My wife has started talking about taking a cruise that stops at a few ports in Ireland and then adding a few weeks in timeshares in that area.  Any ideas or suggestions?  What other countries to see, what cruise lines, best time of year to go, what timeshares and which exchange company to use.
I'm hoping for plenty of response so here's to thanking you in advance.
Bart and Iris Gach


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 23, 2014)

Too many open ends here. What's the budget- like high, medium, cheap as possible? What exchange? How experienced cruisers are you? Which line(s) do you have loyalty in? Do you want to try to use TS exchange for the cruise? Anywhere else you want to go besides Ireland? Like Scandinavia? What's the time frame? Late Summer is the nicest, driest (there's a reason Ireland is green) time of year there. But if you don't mind drizzly, you can save a lot of your own green.

Check out this WindStar Cruise of Ireland/Scotland. We took one of these in the Mediterranean, and it was wonderful. A far cry from a big cruise ship. http://www.windstarcruises.com/europe-luxury-scotland-cruises.aspx

More than half the fun is in the planning. Enjoy

Jim


----------



## Icc5 (Apr 23, 2014)

*Ireland-Scotland*



Passepartout said:


> Too many open ends here. What's the budget- like high, medium, cheap as possible? What exchange? How experienced cruisers are you? Which line(s) do you have loyalty in? Do you want to try to use TS exchange for the cruise? Anywhere else you want to go besides Ireland? Like Scandinavia? What's the time frame? Late Summer is the nicest, driest (there's a reason Ireland is green) time of year there. But if you don't mind drizzly, you can save a lot of your own green.
> 
> Check out this WindStar Cruise of Ireland/Scotland. We took one of these in the Mediterranean, and it was wonderful. A far cry from a big cruise ship. http://www.windstarcruises.com/europe-luxury-scotland-cruises.aspx
> 
> ...



Thanks Jim, your questions actually answered a lot for me and I then looked at WindStar which looks like our answer at least as a starting point.  We have been on aprox. 10 cruises but that was years ago.
We are looking med. to higher price and not using exchanges for cruise.
We own Lawrence Welk,Orange Lake(4th of July week),Donatello, and Worldmark points.
Scotland is the other main destination since her family origin is those two.
You are a mind reader.
Thanks and any more info. keep it coming.
Bart


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 23, 2014)

We have thought about a cruise/lap of Ireland/Scotland, and tying it in with a fly/drive/castle stay in Ireland- there are lots of those. Here's one: http://www.gate1travel.com/europe-travel/ireland-self-drive-8diecsfds14.aspx then perhaps another week at a TS in Scotland. DW and I have ancestors who emigrated from there. We selected Perthshire as the castle venue for our destination wedding a dozen years ago.

I'd do it in no particular order, but the longer we wait, the harder it will be to do it at all. Then the only segment we'd be up for would be the cruise.


----------

